
The Strange Life and Mysterious Death of a Virtuoso Coder - axiomdata316
https://www.wired.com/story/strange-life-mysterious-death-of-virtuoso-coder/
======
newsbinator
> Eric Meyers stayed silent as he trained his rifle on the eight-point buck.
> He fired once and watched the deer shudder from the bullet's impact. But the
> wounded animal turned and fled through the woods north of Clarksville, Ohio,
> spattering autumn foliage with blood as it ran.

Maybe I'm getting too old, but Wired articles are impossible for me to get
through now. Tell me about the strange life and mysterious death of the
virtuoso coder. Don't tell me about the eight-point buck. I can do without
having the mood set.

